# Brake issues



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Have you checked the pads? Sounds like they need to be replaced

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Have you checked the pads? Sounds like they need to be replaced


+1

I had same issue with my cruze, rear brakes were making noise, replaced brake pads today and the sound is gone


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll have to check the pads then. Thanks for the info! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

135k miles on the original brakes I use for the cruze I drive and they have yet to scratch the surface of the wear indicator. No noise, no stress on the pedal just a slight increase in stopping distance. My goal is to get 200k miles out of these brakes if not more before they need to be replaced. By the way these brakes are designed to adjust for wear everytime the brake pedal is pressed and as long as the driver is not overly abusive there shouldnt be any issues. This is the first complaint I have read about the cruze brakes.

On a side note I will be replacing the brake fluid within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> By the way these brakes are designed to adjust for wear every time the brake pedal is pressed and as long as the driver is not overly abusive there shouldn't be any issues.


All disc brakes are self adjusting which is why 4 wheel disc brake cars have less adjustment issues. Most drum braked cars only adjust in reverse and can get to the point where they need a little help.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> 135k miles on the original brakes I use for the cruze I drive and they have yet to scratch the surface of the wear indicator. No noise, no stress on the pedal just a slight increase in stopping distance. My goal is to get 200k miles out of these brakes if not more before they need to be replaced. By the way these brakes are designed to adjust for wear everytime the brake pedal is pressed and as long as the driver is not overly abusive there shouldnt be any issues. This is the first complaint I have read about the cruze brakes.
> 
> On a side note I will be replacing the brake fluid within the next 2-3 weeks.


I just broke 13k miles with my car which is why I'm frustrated. I can't tell if the noise is coming from the front disk brakes or the rear drum. I'll get it checked out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

if the pads & shoes look good, then it could be that the rears need to be adjusted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could also be a small pebble caught in the mechanism. We've had a couple of members report pebbles causing brake noise. Checking them will also catch this.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

obermd said:


> It could also be a small pebble caught in the mechanism. We've had a couple of members report pebbles causing brake noise. Checking them will also catch this.


If it's just a pebble stuck in there... -_- I guess tomorrow I'll have to check it out. It also seems worse in the morning. The squeaking especially. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

UPDATE: I brought my Cruze into the dealer to get this issue checked out. They ended up replacing one of the rear drums completely. They said that they've been seeing more and more people with this issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> UPDATE: I brought my Cruze into the dealer to get this issue checked out. They ended up replacing one of the rear drums completely. They said that they've been seeing more and more people with this issue.


I just noticed this same noise from my right drum yesterday. Thought it was just rusty pulling out of the parking lot, but we'll see if it keeps happening.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

A couple days after making my previous post on this thread about my brakes not making any noise I started to hear a grinding sound from what I believe to be the front passenger side wheel. It typically happens at speeds between 5 - 45mph. Also the noise doesnt seem to be as loud while brake pressure is applied. The dealer says the pads look fine and they couldnt reproduce the sound, well I dont think they tried. Anyways I think I might have some debris in the brakes mechinism so I will have it looked at again today. On a side note the brake flush and alignment were successful.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> A couple days after making my previous post on this thread about my brakes not making any noise I started to hear a grinding sound from what I believe to be the front passenger side wheel. It typically happens at speeds between 5 - 45mph. Also the noise doesnt seem to be as loud while brake pressure is applied.


If the sound comes and goes while turning the wheel slightly left and right it could be a wheel bearing.

Cruise at a low speed, maybe 20 MPH, with the windows up, HVAC fan and radio off, and slowly rock the steering left and right just off center. See if the noise is constant or comes and goes with steering angle. In my experience, if teh noise comes and goes is a tell-tale sign of a wheel bearing going bad.

At 130k miles it's not out of the question... you could end up being the long term durability test monkey for the forum!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The noise seems to have stopped on its own. I believe it could have been debris from recent chip sealing on a local highway.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

If the noise stopped, I wouldn't worry. Mine kept getting more noticeable. My car feels and sounds much better now :smile:


----------



## Bluemax1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Are you saying that's how you adj drum brakes on a cruze


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bluemax1 said:


> Are you saying that's how you adj drum brakes on a cruze


Are you asking a question there?


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

There is another thread on the forum regarding this issue, but for reference, check out GM PI0887. According to Techlink's April 2013 edition, this problem is specific to the 2012 MY, although I certainly wouldn't rule out additional years. I haven't had the problem myself, but I've only got about 27k miles. Not sure if it is mileage specific. Anyway, the problem appears to be confined to the right rear brake drum. The PI calls for replacement of the drum and shoes and installation of high-temp grease to alleviate the issues. It may be worth checking into this PI on your next service trip.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

My rear disc brakes are the only components I really hate on my car.
I have had metallic rattles due to the excessive play in the guide pins since purchase in Mar 2012.
It has had 3 Techline 2165-1202 temporary fixes by Holden that last about 3 months each time. One TL fix was fitted incorrectly by the dealer, but I was lucky to see the fault before I drove away so they took it back into the workshop and corrected the issue IAW with the manual. Was advised that the mechanic did not know how to fit the double sided tape. :banghead: 

With a lot of data gathering and persistence, GM Holden Technical Assistance Centre finally agreed to replace the complete LH & RH rear brake assy's in early 2013. 
After an 8 month wait for the parts, it is due to be completed on Friday.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a lil problem with mine as will at 10k they went out at 13k went out at 15k went out and at 18k they went out I know how to drive I drift I also own 1450 off road race truck and other fast a and fun toys I now how to drive so at my chevy dealer they replaced everything dealing with brakes I'm at almost 29k now but the only shitty thing is from time to time I get this nasty sqeek from the rear drums idk chevy says it happens alot and that gm should recall it and do roters


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

One of the first issues I had with my 2012 Cruze Eco was the brakes. They made a rubbing sound at low speeds. It turned out to be a common problem resolved by having the dealer 'adjust' them. That was a year ago. No problems since then except for a 'scratchy' sound when backing out of my driveway. It's been going on over a year now and I haven't had them replaced or adjusted. I think it's the 'nature' of the beast.


----------

